# Mod to better cpu temps



## RaPiDo987 (Aug 10, 2009)

So, i was recently ask to explain a mod that helped me reduce my temps by 5c+.... 
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/253441-29-sunbeam-core-contact-prolimatech-megahalems

I decided to create a new thread explain how it was done....

I was having trouble getting my cpu stable a 3.7 with 1.432v due to overheating with OCCT program... The temps would immediately jump to 58.0c - 59.50c. After a couple of minutes it would fail... :fou: My rig is set up in a second story room which tends to get hot. I decided to create a mod that would  blow whatever cool air i had in my room directly to the fans heat sink. 

I went to my local Home Depot and found this light weight coupling for $2.97... 









Went  home and gather a glue gun, blade and electrical tape. Place the coupling on top of the Scythe DFS123812-3000 "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 38 mm Case Fan. I put a couple of dots of glue where the coupling and the fan where making contact. Then wrap the extra holes with electrical tape (only tape i had available  :kaola: ) so it would push the air thru the coupling instead of the holes. 












I looked inside my case and notice that the "b" shape of the coupling was going to help me clear the ram and 24pin socket.





I inserted the coupling with the as soon in the pic.





Here's a air inside shot





Bottom inside shot that shows you how the "b" shape help




















This mod help me lower my temps down 6c+... Cheap, ghetto, stupid? Maybe, but helped me with my overclock...

Here's a pic with my overclock info http://rapidshare.com/files/262597432/my_overclock.JPG 
Pic will be available for 90days

Specs:
AMD Phenom II X4 940
BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX 128M
Thermaltake M9
Kingston HyperX T1 Series 4GB
Sunbeam CR-CCTF 120 mm Core-Contact Freezer CPU Cooler, with a Thermaltake A2018 120mm fan, and TX-2 compound
Scythe DFS123812-3000 "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 38 mm Case Fan x 3 (2 intake and 1 Exhaust)


----------



## rampage (Aug 10, 2009)

good to hear it worked, simple fan/ duct mods are often the best way


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't know how strudy you made that, but I would be afraid of it falling apart with just a little glue and electrical tape.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2009)

hat said:


> I don't know how strudy you made that, but I would be afraid of it falling apart with just a little glue and electrical tape.



I don't think he's playing soccer with his tower. It' just resting in the drive bay, should stay together just fine.

Looks great man, good way to get that air back there without worrying about the rest of the hot air or air flow in the case.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice mod! I love it when people just pick up cheap materials to improve their PCs. 

Ghetto yes, but also effective!


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol... The coupling is so thin and light weight that you are able  to cut it with a razor blade.....the only thing that holding it up is the glue....


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 11, 2009)

Why did everyone else forgot about dust ? The way he made it i give his Heatsink a max of 1 month before it gets covered with it.......
Get a filter if you want to avoid that.


----------



## Error 404 (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nicely done, I like how you mounted the 120mm fan in the drive bays; I might do something similar later one.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Aug 11, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> Why did everyone else forgot about dust ? The way he made it i give his Heatsink a max of 1 month before it gets covered with it.......
> Get a filter if you want to avoid that.




The front drive bay covers come with built in filters...


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont really see any filters on any of the photos above and that is why i spoke about dust.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work Rapid.  Necessity is the mother of invention. 

I personally would commission a similar system for gpu air flow.  A duct of sorts would surely help keep cold air directed to the gpus.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 11, 2009)

well done 
I pay 10X times that for the clear tubing I use.



mlee49 said:


> Nice work Rapid.  Necessity is the mother of invention.
> 
> I personally would commission a similar system for gpu air flow.  A duct of sorts would surely help keep cold air directed to the gpus.



+1


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Aug 12, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nice work Rapid.  Necessity is the mother of invention.
> 
> I personally would commission a similar system for gpu air flow.  A duct of sorts would surely help keep cold air directed to the gpus.



THANKS! 

Hehehe, already on it... I'm going to mod the bottom of the case and add a 120mm fan for my GPU ...


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 12, 2009)

Good ol' school ducting... kinda makes me feel a bit stupid spending all this mula on my WCing system .


----------

